# 2013 R3 Cervelo



## Roadone (Jun 18, 2011)

Now that the 2014 R3's are out what would a good price on a new 2013 R3 model that would make it worth buying it over the 2014 since its been redesigned?

update...found a good deal on one!  
But
Still thinking on going with a 2014 model....oh well...


----------



## Roadone (Jun 18, 2011)

Anyone have a new 2014 R3 they like or have compared to the 2013 or older R3 model?


----------



## Roadone (Jun 18, 2011)

Well...took them (13 & 14 R3) both out for a test ride, frankly not impressed with either one. My S2 is a nicer bike in many respects for me. Plus the new 2014 S2 (did not ride it) I do not like the thin stays on the bike, looks odd for that bike my .02. So sticking with my S2 and saved a bunch of cash I guess. 

I'm sure new wheels and some tweaks would have improved the R3 from stock too....but meh. Also took a CAAD 10 out. More effort to maintain and slower then an S2. Softer ride though which I expected.


----------



## Trek_5200 (Apr 21, 2013)

Roadone said:


> Well...took them (13 & 14 R3) both out for a test ride, frankly not impressed with either one. My S2 is a nicer bike in many respects for me. Plus the new 2014 S2 (did not ride it) I do not like the thin stays on the bike, looks odd for that bike my .02. So sticking with my S2 and saved a bunch of cash I guess.
> 
> I'm sure new wheels and some tweaks would have improved the R3 from stock too....but meh. Also took a CAAD 10 out. More effort to maintain and slower then an S2. Softer ride though which I expected.


Changes in bike design tend to be evolutionary not revolutionary, regardless of manufacturer not that much typically changes from year to year. But I do hear you. I think we tend to favor what we own versus the new one. For years I decided my Trek 5200 was better than what came after. I justified that belief by noticing they were blending Ultegra with 105 on the set-up and moving production East. I've already decided the c-59 will be better than the C-60 due to BB30 adoption.


----------



## MercRidnMike (Dec 19, 2006)

Roadone said:


> Well...took them (13 & 14 R3) both out for a test ride, frankly not impressed with either one. My S2 is a nicer bike in many respects for me. Plus the new 2014 S2 (did not ride it) I do not like the thin stays on the bike, looks odd for that bike my .02. So sticking with my S2 and saved a bunch of cash I guess.
> 
> I'm sure new wheels and some tweaks would have improved the R3 from stock too....but meh. Also took a CAAD 10 out. More effort to maintain and slower then an S2. Softer ride though which I expected.


All depends on what you are after. I have an S2 as well and, with a few tweaks from stock, I find it an absolutely kick butt bike for me. It's far more compliant than the Cx frame I had built up as a commuter / road machine and an absolute rocket too. Is it the be all and end all bike? Nah....but it'll do me for quite some time.


----------

